# renaming the RECYCLE BIN!



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

this one's also in my site www.TECHTIPS.co.nr

It's very easy to do, just open your notepad and paste these:

*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder]
"Attributes"=hex:50,01,00,20
"CallForAttributes"=dword:00000000*

Save it as a .reg file and right-click on it, then click *Merge*

This will merge the .reg file in your registry, it's safe because I have used these before and until now,* no problems*.

After mergin it to the registry, there's no need to reboot, you can now right-click on the recycle bin's icon and click *Rename*.


----------



## Jimbo2005 (Nov 6, 2005)

could you clarify
Save it as a .reg file and right-click on it, then click Merge
I don't seem to see it


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Jag11 

Does that work with all Windows...9x to XP?


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

in windows xp you can jsut right click hte recycling bin and go to properties then appearance and change hte name there.... Much easier


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

loony_taz00 said:


> in windows xp you can jsut right click hte recycling bin and go to properties then appearance and change hte name there.... Much easier


Not an option in XP Pro.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

loony_taz00 said:


> in windows xp you can jsut right click hte recycling bin and go to properties then appearance and change hte name there.... Much easier


I've tried that. It doesn't work.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Jimbo,

Have you tried double-clicking it?

Stoner,

I don't really know, but in XP YES! 

loony_taz00,

That doesn't work on me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have Norton Protected Recycle Bin and it will let me rename it.

I have 98 but it was on my older 95 PC so it would be the program that lets you rename the trash bin.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Mornin' hewee 

Yep, I just checked my 95 instal that has Norton Utilities on it, and it appears the trash can can be renamed thru Norton. Didn't change it , though.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Here's a more comprehensive link to changing the Recycle Bin's name with other options.
It appears XP can change names with out the registry merge.

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article02-010

It infers that XP should not have the reg change.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I remove the text with a reg merge I got at neowin. So there is just a icon and only one icon on my desktop.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

> It appears XP can change names *with out* the registry merge.
> 
> http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article02-010
> 
> It infers that XP should not have the reg change.


read the page again, it will change something in the Registry too.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm finding some links that seem to be a bit fuzzy on the XP issue, but I also found that Tweakui 1.33 will also do a name change.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000543.htm

I like this way the most. No fooling with the registry


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Jag11 said:


> read the page again, it will change something in the Registry too.


You read it again 

I'm not interested in 'changing something' just for the hell of it _


----------



## treespirit (Oct 19, 2004)

Space Cowboy said:


> I remove the text with a reg merge I got at neowin. So there is just a icon and only one icon on my desktop.


Wow, love that desktop SC, all those trees


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Stoner said:


> You read it again
> 
> I'm not interested in 'changing something' just for the hell of it _


Didn't understand that, but I guess the zip file just contains the .reg files, but it's what you said, I'll follow that. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Stoner


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ya, if you have norton on XP it lets you change it


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Jet :up:


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I am just curious -

DO most people find the recycle bin offensive? 

WHY do people want to rename the recycle bin?

WHAT do they rename it?

DO they also change the icon?

DO they hide it, then?

I am not intending this to be critical - just trying to understand the benefits - I might want to do it too.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

HenryVI,

Nice to see you again.  :up:

----

John Burns,



> WHY do people want to rename the recycle bin?


I don't know?


----------

